# Trump refugee ban causes chaos, panic, anger worldwide



## TG

Wow what a headline! Short article from Canadian news.

Trump refugee ban causes chaos, panic, anger worldwide - National | Globalnews.ca


----------



## Illini Warrior

yesterday 7 muslims - 6 from Iraq and 1 from Yemen - were stopped in Egypt boarding a jet to JFK Airport - escorted to the boarding gate by some UN refugee agency official ... the Egyptians contacted JFK and were told to save them a trip - gate is closed to them ....


----------



## RedLion

It is always the same tired and ineffectual propaganda by the globalist commies. I am liking Trump more and more every day.


----------



## Slippy

TG said:


> Wow what a headline! Short article from Canadian news.
> 
> Trump refugee ban causes chaos, panic, anger worldwide - National | Globalnews.ca


EXCELLENT!

The next step is to deport EVERY muslime that is a NON-CITIZEN (green card, student visa etc) and send them back to the shithole country from which they came. 
Buh Bye! :vs_wave:


----------



## Chipper

Saw a report this morning on Fox. Goggle is telling their overseas employees to get to the US immediately.

Google calls staffers back to US after Trump order on immigration, report says | Fox News


----------



## stowlin

Trump should be credited to making good on promises.


----------



## rstanek

If this all plays out like it should, we will regain our sovereignty. Every day that passes tells me I made the right choice when I marked my ballot.


----------



## Camel923

YAHOO!!!! The Second small step on the journey. The first was the executive order. Now to get the do nothings and Congress to make this a thing.


----------



## The Tourist

I don't live "worldwide," I live in the USA. I did not vote for Trump to make some Afghan's life better, I want my life better.

If disease, terrorists, poverty and racial abuse exist in these other countries, why not have the "patriots" of those foreign nations fight the jihadists and institute their own freedom?


----------



## Illini Warrior

Illini Warrior said:


> yesterday 7 muslims - 6 from Iraq and 1 from Yemen - were stopped in Egypt boarding a jet to JFK Airport - escorted to the boarding gate by some UN refugee agency official ... the Egyptians contacted JFK and were told to save them a trip - gate is closed to them ....


update today to this kind of activity - all kinds of civil rights & refugee agencies filing lawsuits to spring these US airport detainees - looks to me like we have games being played - UN purposely sending in banned refugees - A WEEK AFTER THE BAN - to force open the doors ....


----------



## Illini Warrior

Chipper said:


> Saw a report this morning on Fox. Goggle is telling their overseas employees to get to the US immediately.
> 
> Google calls staffers back to US after Trump order on immigration, report says | Fox News


this BS ties in with Prez Trump's America First and buy & hire American - freaking Goggle has enough questionable hires on their USA based employee payroll that an alert goes out ....

how many American born college grads & ex military been looking for a decent job the last 8 years - and questionable refugee get hired first ...


----------



## Smitty901

Good now they can go some where else.


----------



## Oddcaliber

Defund the UN and see what happens next!


----------



## Slippy

Oddcaliber said:


> Defund the UN and see what happens next!


The next step is to kick the scumbag foreign "diplomats" out of the country and eliminate the practice of diplomatic immunity.

The US out of the UN and the UN out of the US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOCOM42

Who told those muzslime bastards they can walk in here anytime they want?

Keep them from boarding the plane in shithanistan, then no problem here then.

The lawyers trying to force them in should be shot as traitors, most are likely NY Jews with a suicidal wish, assholes.

Our civil rights trump those of the turdraq muzslime bastard invaders.

Keep the shit out of here, them and the demonrats are already polluting this country.

The garbage traitors are still trying to destroy our sovereignty with open border bulshit.


----------



## dwight55

Personally, . . . I'd make em get back on the plane, . . . and tell the carrier, . . . you brought em here, . . . you take em back.

And it would be nothing more than a dollar a head. 

At least when we got the bill, . . . some low life Harvard math graduate could then determine how many we sent back without needing a full fledged 100 MB calculator.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton

President Trump: We're Going to Help Persecuted Christians - The Washington Standard

Wait until the loony left gets a load of that. The notion of preferring Christians over members of the death cult will really cause them to pull out their hair!


----------



## SOCOM42

I just read that even green card holders are being denied re entry.

In my opinion tough shit!

A guy with a green card can kill just as well as one without.

It is great that finally something is being done to stop infection from coming.

I am still pissed with what the trash has been able to get away with, just walking in.

Back in the 70's I had relatives who tried to emigrate here from Christian Western Europe.

Our families would sponsor them, and all adults were well educated and had jobs waiting for them, 

They were placed in a quota system, wait was ten to fifteen years, they never came.

Now this mideast trash can just walk in and get a ton of bennies I can't even get near, FK them and the scum allowing it.

My father's parents made it here in the late 1890's, 

grandmother left a university position as a language professor, grandfather was a business owner.

They came here, took nothing from the government, started a business here within the first year.

Grandmother already knew English, and grandfather learned it quickly.

They gained citizenship as soon as they could.

My grandfather ran the stars and stripes up every morning from the front porch before he went to work,

and took it down every evening.

Two of his sons served in the Pacific during WW2, and two would not be allowed to because of critical skills,

they built prototypes for the MIT Radlab and the manhattan project.

This crap coming just wants to sit back and suck off the country (US) and plot to put allahole in place as the dominant deity. FK them.


----------



## Smitty901

SOCOM42 said:


> Who told those muzslime bastards they can walk in here anytime they want?
> 
> Keep them from boarding the plane in shithanistan, then no problem here then.
> 
> The lawyers trying to force them in should be shot as traitors, most are likely NY Jews with a suicidal wish, assholes.
> 
> Our civil rights trump those of the turdraq muzslime bastard invaders.
> 
> Keep the shit out of here, them and the demonrats are already polluting this country.
> 
> The garbage traitors are still trying to destroy our sovereignty with open border bulshit.


Obama.


----------



## 8301

Going against the grain here but... I think Trump should have given a 36 hr warning before just slamming the door. It would have avoided much of the bad press like the two guys stuck in the NY airport.

Assuming a strong background check can and is done from people from these countries I think we should let them in. I'm not sure about some of the other countries but in the case of Iran the fact that Iran will not give the US access to information about people with Iranian passports means people from Iran should not be allowed into the US.

In my educated opinion (yes, I've done some reading on this over many years) if the US becomes overly isolationist the US will decline in the long run. We need tighter borders than we have now and maybe even some minor protective tariffs but all things in moderation.

20 years ago when GATT and NAFTA were being debated I knew in some ways they would hurt the US but I also knew that without free trade the US would eventually fall behind and not be competitive in the world market. I can see some small tariffs since we have the higher expense of cleaner for the environment industries and better treatment of production workers than most countries but nothing excessive. Too many "walls" such as limited immigration and tariffs and the US will decline slowly in relation to the rest of the world.

America first but we grow through trade and innovation, not by excessive tariffs and absolute bans on some carefully chosen people who may help us grow.


----------



## Mish

I realize I'm going to take shit for saying this here but, Oh well. It needs to be said.
This whole thing was rushed and not thought out. You have many people that have green cards (College students, Doctors, Business people) that are now banned from entering the country. Was that the intent of the ban? 
I believe that this could have been handled better.


----------



## The Tourist

Mish said:


> Doctors, Business people) that are now banned from entering the country.


That's the whole idea of vetting. We should know who these people are, and not just what they claim to be.

Consider this, weren't the husband and wife team that shot up the Christmas party near Colson doctors?


----------



## 8301

Mish said:


> I realize I'm going to take shit for saying this here but, Oh well. It needs to be said.
> This whole thing was rushed and not thought out. You have many people that have green cards (College students, Doctors, Business people) that are now banned from entering the country. Was that the intent of the ban?
> I believe that this could have been handled better.


Keep posting reasonable and well thought out ideas like that and Slippy may disinherit you.


----------



## SOCOM42

To those who think this action unfair, it is what most of us wanted, and he promised to do.

I don't feel bad for any of them, they were here, did they have to go back?

There were warnings it was going to happen.

John galt,

Your talk about free trade, it is not, I did a posting a few days ago about us getting screwed.

It was not done as an observer but as a business owner, there was and is no fair trade, look at the deficits.

The paid off politicians have allowed us to be constantly screwed.


----------



## 8301

SOCOM42 said:


> The paid off politicians have allowed us to be constantly screwed.


Or did we allow excessive regulation and a more expensive work force make our products too expensive to compete?

I agree that we need some protections against countries like China who subsidizes their steel industry and steals our intellectual ideas but if we can't compete economically we will lose trade, jobs, and will decline in relation to the other countries in the long run.

America generally makes very high quality products, but most people want acceptable quality products that are cheap. Americans may cry about human rights and the environment but then it comes to voting with their wallets most people (Americans included) around the world don't care about that stuff, they want cheap price with barely acceptable quality.

So how do we compete? Reduced regulations, more productive or less expensive labor, perhaps a few low tariffs against select countries in select industries.

Get rid of less than productive Federal and State employees who are almost impossible to fire. Let the rest of the world pay a little more for super expensive to develop meds instead of Americans paying for 90% of the research and selling to the rest of the world for half price. Common sense swamp draining practices.

When I say "Drain The Swamp" I don't just mean entrenched federal employees but also other less than productive employees both private and public who hide behind their union rules. You should see the sacks of manure sitting around the local DEFAX office in my area.... all state employees who know its almost impossible to fire them.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Here's an idea... Let Saudi Arabia take them....
Or stay in Europe as they already turned civilized countries into cess pools!

Wait til Mathis irradiates them in a major way.... coming to Jihadi's very soon.


----------



## Mish

Just a question...
Why aren't we banning people from Saudi Arabia?

"The hijackers in the September 11 attacks were 19 men affiliated with al-Qaeda. *15 of the 19 were citizens of Saudi Arabia*, and the others were from the United Arab Emirates (2), Egypt and Lebanon."


----------



## inceptor

Mish said:


> Just a question...
> Why aren't we banning people from Saudi Arabia?
> 
> "The hijackers in the September 11 attacks were 19 men affiliated with al-Qaeda. *15 of the 19 were citizens of Saudi Arabia*, and the others were from the United Arab Emirates (2), Egypt and Lebanon."


An even better question is why the refugee's are traveling thousands of miles when the Saudi's and Turkey have refugee camps for them???


----------



## Boss Dog

Oddcaliber said:


> Defund the UN and see what happens next!


It's a nice thought but I really don't see us getting completely out. I can see Trump cutting back on contributions and, would love to see them move to a new hq in say, Kenya?!


----------



## inceptor

Boss Dog said:


> It's a nice thought but I really don't see us getting completely out. I can see Trump cutting back on contributions and, would love to see them move to a new hq in say, Kenya?!


Not gonna happen, the move that is. Obama would have too far to go when he becomes head of the UN.


----------



## inceptor

Mish said:


> I realize I'm going to take shit for saying this here but, Oh well. It needs to be said.
> This whole thing was rushed and not thought out. You have many people that have green cards (College students, Doctors, Business people) that are now banned from entering the country. Was that the intent of the ban?
> I believe that this could have been handled better.


Don't you and John worry. When Obama gets back from vacation, he'll deal with it.


----------



## SOCOM42

Refugees they are not, more like unarmed muzslime bastard invaders.

You had better take a look around the country, see what they are doing when they get their muzslime bastard numbers up.

The way it is evolving, there will be armed conflict between true americans and the muzslime bastards in the near future.

It will be the cross against the crescent to the death, unlike those panty waisted asshole metroturds in Europe who let them take over..


----------



## 8301

inceptor said:


> Don't you and John worry. When Obama gets back from vacation, he'll deal with it.


If Trump continues to alienate the press as aggressively as he has and continues to tweet the occasional foolish tweet Obama or his understudy (perhaps Hillary) will roll back in in 4 years. I'd prefer to see an effective conservative leader in the office for many years. Trump can be that man but he needs to be a little more politically savvy in his presentation to remain effective; not be a bull in the china shop.


----------



## 8301

SOCOM42 said:


> Refugees they are not, more like unarmed muzslime bastard invaders.
> 
> You had better take a look around the country, see what they are doing when they get their muzslime bastard numbers up.
> 
> The way it is evolving, there will be armed conflict between true americans and the muzslime bastards in the near future.
> 
> It will be the cross against the crescent to the death, unlike those panty waisted asshole metroturds in Europe who let them take over..


been at the bottle have we?


----------



## Smitty901

I need to step back just a bit. It is easy to make quick uncaring remarks about those trying to flee a screwed up place. The problem is many of them are not coming here to join us but to destroy us. That does not change the pain the rest suffer. The long term fix is to make them stay home and fight to fix the problem.
Muslims in the middle east will either allow things to stay as they are, get worst or better. Fleeing here will not help nor force the change. 
Obama did not allow Christians that were being killed to come here, yet he has allowed countless extremist. You will have to judge his reason for yourself . I know what I believe he was up to.


----------



## inceptor

Smitty901 said:


> I need to step back just a bit. It is easy to make quick uncaring remarks about those trying to flee a screwed up place. The problem is many of them are not coming here to join us but to destroy us. That does not change the pain the rest suffer. The long term fix is to make them stay home and fight to fix the problem.
> Muslims in the middle east will either allow things to stay as they are, get worst or better. Fleeing here will not help nor force the change.
> Obama did not allow Christians that were being killed to come here, yet he has allowed countless extremist. You will have to judge his reason for yourself . I know what I believe he was up to.


Worth repeating


----------



## Illini Warrior

John Galt said:


> If Trump continues to alienate the press as aggressively as he has and continues to tweet the occasional foolish tweet Obama or his understudy (perhaps Hillary) will roll back in in 4 years. I'd prefer to see an effective conservative leader in the office for many years. Trump can be that man but he needs to be a little more politically savvy in his presentation to remain effective; not be a bull in the china shop.


just who cares what the media thinks or feel? .... Prez Trump can alienate the a-holes all he wants - you actually think that they will treat him differently if he takes your namby pamby approach? ... they started the war - escalated the war - continued the war - and now complains about the war being unfair since their enemy gained the high ground and superior weapons .... they can go f-ck themselves


----------



## SOCOM42

John Galt said:


> been at the bottle have we?


Sorry to disappoint you, I don't have your habit, no, I do not drink, never have, left that to a brother and father, both gone.

It seems like you want to accommodate them, harmless refugees.

If you're not around where they are building their population up, you have no clue.

I am watching my old neighborhood turning into a no go zone of "culture enrichers".

I have friends in Tennessee that are seeing the same thing happen, friends in Kansas experiencing the same.

Just west of me, a muzslime jihad training camp, and a takeover of a section of Springfield also, Christians and whites not allowed.


----------



## TG

PLEASE WATCH THIS once every day.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824718304967348224


----------



## SOCOM42

TG, you don't have to convince me, my old neighborhood is looking like that.

The annoying thing is, as you pass through all you hear is that crap Mid East music blasting from speakers.

They destroyed a Jewish temple on the edge of their territory.

They would break in and smash everything, plus throw stones through the stained glass windows.

Also, vandalize cars it the parking lot.

The place was abandoned two years ago.


----------



## Smitty901

Many of us that have spent time in the middle east. That have fought ,walked and live among them know a few things.
1. They will not come here to join us.
2. They do not come in peace
3. They have no love in their hearts for our way of life
4. They will never accept our ways
5. If they are not the troops of Islam they are the support teams.
6. All of the good feelings in the world will not change this. No madder how much love and acceptance we show them it will not be return , except with heads being cut off.
Call me what you wish. That will not change the truth. They need to stay home and suffer under their own hand until they are ready to change.


----------



## 8301

SOCOM42 said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, I don't have your habit, no, I do not drink, never have, left that to a brother and father, both gone.
> 
> It seems like you want to accommodate them, harmless refugees.
> 
> If you're not around where they are building their population up, you have no clue.
> 
> I am watching my old neighborhood turning into a no go zone of "culture enrichers".
> 
> I have friends in Tennessee that are seeing the same thing happen, friends in Kansas experiencing the same.
> 
> Just west of me, a muzslime jihad training camp, and a takeover of a section of Springfield also, Christians and whites not allowed.


Oh I'm not suggesting opening the gates and inviting 60,000 un-vetted Muslim refugees like Hillary wanted in but I know better than to classify all Muslims as unwashed terrorists.


----------



## Mish

Saudi golf course. I wonder how his biz would do if he banned Saudis?


----------



## SOCOM42

Screw the Saudis!!


----------



## Mish

SOCOM42 said:


> Screw the Saudis!!


That was a great comeback! lol


----------



## SOCOM42

Mish said:


> That was a great comeback! lol
> View attachment 37234


Business is business, I even sold my productS to them with state department waivers.

I will say this, screw the saudis, let me repeat, screw the saudis!


----------



## SOCOM42

Worth repeating.
Some here just cannot get this through their thick heads.



Smitty901 said:


> Many of us that have spent time in the middle east. That have fought ,walked and live among them know a few things.
> 1. They will not come here to join us.
> 2. They do not come in peace
> 3. They have no love in their hearts for our way of life
> 4. They will never accept our ways
> 5. If they are not the troops of Islam they are the support teams.
> 6. All of the good feelings in the world will not change this. No madder how much love and acceptance we show them it will not be return , except with heads being cut off.
> Call me what you wish. That will not change the truth. They need to stay home and suffer under their own hand until they are ready to change.


----------



## Mish

SOCOM42 said:


> Business is business, I even sold my productS to them with state department waivers.
> 
> I will say this, screw the saudis, let me repeat, screw the saudis!


All I'm doing is keeping an eye on his inconsistencies. 
The countries that we have had actual terrorist attack us from are not on his ban list but they are on his biz list.


----------



## Smitty901

Mish said:


> That was a great comeback! lol
> View attachment 37234


 Keep you enemies closer.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Mish said:


> Saudi golf course. I wonder how his biz would do if he banned Saudis?
> View attachment 37226


What do Trumps past business dealings have to do with what is going on now.

Everyone knows the Riyadh Deep State and the house of Saud are corrupt, that they laundered terror money trying to repspark conflict in Serajevo, Bosnia...their Wahhabi Salafism beliefs that have been pushed since 79 have fed many threats to include AQAP, AQI, the Taliban and ISIS.

Yes, they had radicalized citizens participate in 9/11, and yeah they have horrible civil rights...but they are a necessary evil, the Muslim people only know and respect power - and the House of Saud is just that, powerful...and very rich.

However it is a small amount who do this, just as your liberal compatriots implore us to not judge many by few, you make yourself a hypocrite by doing the same.

Ive been to Riyadh and Jeddah...to Amman in Jordan, Abu Dhabi and Dubai and everywhere in between...I wish we would put a fork in the EPA, drill and create nuclear energy here, end our dependency on Saudi oil and just topple those shitlords but it wont happen yet.

I hope we do cut em off, but clinging to the Donalds past business dealings and getting mad he is attempting to put Americans first is fruitless and sounds like whining

War is hell, been there done that - wish we could let em all in but its too risky. Sorry folks, unf--k yourself for once

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Mish

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> What do Trumps past business dealings have to do with what is going on now.
> 
> Everyone knows the Riyadh Deep State and the house of Saud are corrupt, that they laundered terror money trying to repspark conflict in Serajevo, Bosnia...their Wahhabi Salafism beliefs that have been pushed since 79 have fed many threats to include AQAP, AQI, the Taliban and ISIS.
> 
> Yes, they had radicalized citizens participate in 9/11, and yeah they have horrible civil rights...but they are a necessary evil, the Muslim people only know and respect power - and the House of Saud is just that, powerful...and very rich.
> 
> However it is a small amount who do this, just as your liberal compatriots implore us to not judge many by few, you make yourself a hypocrite by doing the same.
> 
> Ive been to Riyadh and Jeddah...to Amman in Jordan, Abu Dhabi and Dubai and everywhere in between...I wish we would put a fork in the EPA, drill and create nuclear energy here, end our dependency on Saudi oil and just topple those shitlords but it wont happen yet.
> 
> I hope we do cut em off, but clinging to the Donalds past business dealings and getting mad he is attempting to put Americans first is fruitless and sounds like whining
> 
> War is hell, been there done that - wish we could let em all in but its too risky. Sorry folks, unf--k yourself for once
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


I just want to know why Saudi Arabia isn't on the ban list. Do you have any clue?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Mish said:


> I just want to know why Saudi Arabia isn't on the ban list. Do you have any clue?


Money, and the fact not a lot of people come out of there - cant bite a hand that feeds us.

Saudi Arabia may teach crazy stuff, but they really dont let crazies come in the USA or Britain, cant risk having those contracts defunded...which is why they use non profits and charities based in other muslim countries for their dirty work.

Compared to the Cauceses, Afghanistan, Iraq and NAfrica, Saudi Arabia is very tame.

As I said, wish theyd ban em too but with a lot of govt contracts being funded and oil...not a fiscally smart move

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Mish

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Money, and the fact not a lot of people come out of there - cant bite a hand that feeds us.
> 
> Saudi Arabia may teach crazy stuff, but they really dont let crazies come in the USA or Britain, cant risk having those contracts defunded...which is why they use non profits and charities based in other muslim countries for their dirty work.
> 
> Compared to the Cauceses, Afghanistan, Iraq and NAfrica, Saudi Arabia is very tame.
> 
> As I said, wish theyd ban em too but with a lot of govt contracts being funded and oil...not a fiscally smart move
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


15 crazies from 9/11 came from there. That's enough for me.


----------



## TG

Saudis infiltrated Chechnia and radicalized/trained locals... this ban without banning Saudis is strange to me.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Mish said:


> 15 crazies from 9/11 came from there. That's enough for me.


They were citizens but they radicialized while fighting in Afghanistan and the Caucases...doesnt make it right but welcome to 21st century shitstorm geopolitics lol

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Smitty901

Oh my it is going to get harder and harder to face the truth about Muslims. Many Americans have been taught in the education system a line of BS. That same line was repeated over and over in the press and by Hollywood. Wake call is coming.
There has been a quiet invasion going on. At least now it will come into the light. Obama was quietly flooding America with Muslims. He had an Agenda.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Slippy said:


> EXCELLENT!
> 
> The next step is to deport EVERY muslime that is a NON-CITIZEN (green card, student visa etc) and send them back to the shithole country from which they came.
> Buh Bye! :vs_wave:


Slippy for president


----------



## SOCOM42

Mish said:


> All I'm doing is keeping an eye on his inconsistencies.
> The countries that we have had actual terrorist attack us from are not on his ban list but they are on his biz list.


Mish, do your homework.

That is not Saudi arabia, I knew it right off the bat.

That golf course is in Dubai, UAE.

The woman would never have been allowed to dress that way in Saudland.

As I said, screw the Saudis and the rest of the ragheaded bastards.

I remember well their bulshit embargo's in the 70's, F*K them.

As far as I care they can pump their oil up their asses, we need to do our own.

We can Liquefy coal if need for fuel, just like the germans did in WW2.

The ******** opened the spout after they found out we were getting ready to do that.

The german plans were taken from the national archives and updated in technique and production level.

Yeah, you keep an eye on him, he is doing what he said he would do, tough if a few pansies get hurt.

Perhaps he may keep you from digging shards out of you ass by some muzslime bastard.

He works for his money, unlike the hildabitch who extorted it.


----------



## Mish

SOCOM42 said:


> Mish, do your homework.


You are correct. I did more research. Those are pictures from Dubai.
I stand corrected...thank you. 
He still has investments in Saudi.


----------



## Denton

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> They were citizens but they radicialized while fighting in Afghanistan and the Caucases...doesnt make it right but welcome to 21st century shitstorm geopolitics lol
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


The House of Saud has been funding the spread of Wahhabi Islam throughout Asia. They fund the building of mosques throughout the U.S., and they also use those mosques to gain footholds throughout the U.S.
The House of Saud insures strict sharia law is enforced within the kingdom, and there is no press to shed light on it. Meanwhile, bin Laden was correct when he referred to the House of Saud as "whiskey Wahhabis." 
They are vile, evil scum.
@Mish - Why are we "allies" with them? Because without them, the petro-dollar would not have been possible.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Denton said:


> The House of Saud has been funding the spread of Wahhabi Islam throughout Asia. They fund the building of mosques throughout the U.S., and they also use those mosques to gain footholds throughout the U.S.
> The House of Saud insures strict sharia law is enforced within the kingdom, and there is no press to shed light on it. Meanwhile, bin Laden was correct when he referred to the House of Saud as "whiskey Wahhabis."
> They are vile, evil scum.
> 
> Why are we "allies" with them? Because without them, the petro-dollar would not have been possible.


Exactly my point

We do the same thing, just instead of Wahhabism we use the CIA lol

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Maol9

Boss Dog said:


> It's a nice thought but I really don't see us getting completely out. I can see Trump cutting back on contributions and, would love to see them move to a new hq in say, Kenya?!


I think Antarctica is as useless as can be and makes a great piece of truly international ground and an ideal location for these morons.


----------



## 8301

Saudi Arabia should be on the list. If without our oil money they go to sharia law then let Russia and China deal with them since they are much closer. 

But then there is Israel. Saudi Arabia and to a lesser extent Egypt and Pakistan help keep some of the other countries in check when it comes to Israel. If those 3 countries go to hell than we would be basing half of our military in Israel. I need to think on that one for a while.

Maybe we should buy Venezuela, they're broke and probably cheap, Israel could move there except then the Arabs would hold Jerusalem. just throwing thoughts out there. Hold it... buy Columbia and solve part of our dope problem??? :tango_face_wink:

solving the world's problems is hard.


----------



## A Watchman

"A Country without borders, a culture, and a language is destined to fail" (read somewhere and paraphrased). Every time, history repeats itself.


----------



## Urinal Cake

We owe NONE of these people anything!
THEY owe US!
Funny, how Europe is loaded with MALE, fighting age, Muzzies
Why are they running away from their own country?
Who has been responsible for EVERY terror attack?
When???







The immigration laws require a skill Needed to make America better AND to assimilate into out culture
Muslim "religion" is a 180° opposite of our culture. 








How soon the Left forgets!


----------



## Camel923

Urinal Cake said:


> We owe NONE of these people anything!
> THEY owe US!
> Funny, how Europe is loaded with MALE, fighting age, Muzzies
> Why are they running away from their own country?
> Who has been responsible for EVERY terror attack?
> When???
> View attachment 37289
> 
> The immigration laws require a skill Needed to make America better AND to assimilate into out culture
> Muslim "religion" is a 180° opposite of our culture.
> View attachment 37297
> 
> 
> How soon the Left forgets!
> View attachment 37305
> 
> 
> View attachment 37313
> 
> 
> View attachment 37321


The left is as vile and evil as the Saudis. They hate Christianity and traditional America that much. Like Islam they want control. They do not care as long as they have power. The left believes it can use and control Islam making them absolute fools.


----------



## Camel923

Denton said:


> The House of Saud has been funding the spread of Wahhabi Islam throughout Asia. They fund the building of mosques throughout the U.S., and they also use those mosques to gain footholds throughout the U.S.
> The House of Saud insures strict sharia law is enforced within the kingdom, and there is no press to shed light on it. Meanwhile, bin Laden was correct when he referred to the House of Saud as "whiskey Wahhabis."
> They are vile, evil scum.
> @Mish - Why are we "allies" with them? Because without them, the petro-dollar would not have been possible.


When things fail to make sense, follow the money. The petro dollar enables the US to be the world's reserve currency and borrow 20 trillion dollars without becoming Greece as there is no golg reserve imparting value to our debt notes ( money).


----------



## stowlin

Yes 15 terrorist on 9/11 came from Saudi Arabia, but came from means they were Saudi born. They actually came to the US from Europe. I think Germany. Trump didn't add Saudi Arabia to the list because we can review those coming out of Saudi Arabia thanks to our interests there. We can't do that in Iran, Sudan, Syria, Iraq etc.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Don't think the House of Saudi isn't in his Bag of KickAss....


----------



## TG

Just saw this on FB by a Canadian... Worth reading, @Mish

The news about what's happening down south is overwhelming. there are folks trying to compile resources for people looking for passage up north - hopefully that will be ready soon (including translations).

what i want to offer here is five things i think are useful context particularly for Canada:

1) While Trump is announcing the executive orders including the 90-day ban on entry (include approx 500,000 US visa-holders and also Canadian dual citizens), it was actually Obama who came up with the list of the seven countries: Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria and Yemen. [Obama and the US govt have bombed five of these seven countries and the other two were subject to heavy sanctions]

"Obama restricted visa waivers for those seven Muslim-majority countries - Iran, Iraq, Syria, Sudan, Somalia, Libya and Yemen - and now, Trump is looking to bar immigration and visitors from the same list of countries." (source: https://mic.com/articles/166845/the...mpiled-by-the-obama-administration#.MD3QZzwAn )

This isn't to belabour whether Obama was 'just as bad' or not - but to highlight that the banality of bureaucracy intentionally masks violence. And that nothing is entirely 'sudden'; rather, it escalates most recently in the context of sixteen years of the War on Terror.

2) There has been less attention on the refugee ban than the visa ban - both operate in tandem, of course. Trump has also ordered a halt to the Syrian refugee program indefinitely as well as a 120-day pause on ALL refugee admissions.

In the context of the global refugee crisis, this is horrendously racist and violates the basic legal and moral obligations to support ayslum seekers. Despite the fact that the US and the West typically welcome a small majority of the world's refugees (most are hosted in the global South), this anti-refugee rhetoric mobilizes austerity logic of scarcity, the logics of 'terror' and 'criminality' (always racialized, now esp against Black and Brown Muslims) and white/settler colonial entitlement to Indigenous lands to fuel border panics.

On the same day as Trump's executive order, Trudeau also quietly issued a notice through Citizenship and Immigration Canada ending the policy to sponsor Syrian and Iraqi refugees by Groups of Five and Community Sponsors, stating that basically the 'quota' was full - a more 'polite canadian' way of spewing a similar racist exclusionary agenda. (source: Notice ? End of the Temporary Public Policy to sponsor Syrian and Iraqi refugees by Groups of Five and Community Sponsors )

3) For refugees in the US, the Safe Third Country Agreement remains the primary barrier to making claims in Canada. This Agreement signed in 2004 disallows a majority of refugees in or traveling through the US to make a refugee claim in Canada. At one point, estimates were that over 40% of refugees trying to come to Canada were unable to make a claim as a result of the Safe Third Country Agreement. This is Canada's own Wall or Fortress. Trudeau must revoke Safe Third Country Agreement immediately ( Sign: https://you.leadnow.ca/petitions/te...-fleeing-violence-and-deportation-under-trump and organize )

4) For US citizens wanting to claim refugee status in Canada (war resisters, Black/Muslim/POC citizens, women, queer and trans folks, dissidents), the Designated Countries of Origin (DCO) list means that those seeking refuge from the US and 40+ other countries are deemed to be 'safe' - making it essentially impossible to seek asylum in Canada regardless of one's individual circumstances. In July 2015, the Federal Court of Canada ruled that this was discriminatory and Trudueau campaigned on the promise to scrap it, but of course hasn't yet. The DCO list must also be scrapped by Trudeau immediately.

5) Trump has ordered these decisions under the guise of "extreme vetting". Without engaging in a politics of equivalency, it is vital that Canadians not be smug about this. In addition to the above policies (just two in a matrix of dozens of exclusionary policies atop daily practices of detention and deportation), Canada's recent regimes of Security Certificates, Barbaric Cultural Practices Act, Leitch's proposal for Canadian Values test and more operate in and escalate a similar Islamophobic, anti-Black, anti-migrant culture.


----------



## Robie

Immigration, in any form to the United States of America......*is not a right.*


----------



## sideKahr

@TG I see you have many of the same nutballs up there as we have in the US. Wow, I couldn't begin to dissect and refute that post.


----------



## TG

sideKahr said:


> I see you have many of the same nutballs up there as we have in the US. Wow, I couldn't begin to disect and refute that post.


Are you speaking to me? Yes but this post is really worth reading IMHO. Obama is the one who came up with the list of 7, not Trump...

hehe just got your "mention"


----------



## Illini Warrior

a simple reply when a leftist complains - "America First" .... they lost - Trump won


----------



## stowlin

There is so much crap being perpetrated by the MSM on this right now it's sick. CNN just said this is trump fear mongering then turning around and saying Muslims need to be afraid like Jews in the 30's of Germany.


----------



## Robie

Anyone else sick and tired of hearing the loser democrats and their line...

*This is not who we are...*

Give it a break.


----------



## Smitty901

Maybe Trump is just trying to run Soros broke. He is paying a lot of the legal fees, paying some of the activists . If Trump keep it Soros will go broke.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

http://www.cnbc.com/2017/01/29/uber...ng-service-amid-anti-travel-ban-protests.html

The snowflakes are mad Uber was charging people for rides during the protests since TL&C Unions were halting service to JFK/LGA/EWR

What a bunch of self righteous shitlords...can we start a damn civil war already? Im a pound of trigger pressure away from freaking the f--k out

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## mooosie

John Galt I don't remember them giving us a 36 hour notice before 9/11!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor

mooosie said:


> John Galt I don't remember them giving us a 36 hour notice before 9/11!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah but we can't hurt anyone's feelings. They might cry.


----------



## Urinal Cake

President Trump,
Please keep up the good work!
That's why you were voted in.
Regarding your detractors.... F 'em! They voted for hillary anyhow.
Sincerely 
Urinal Cake

PS. keep removing the porcelain spackle in America's Toilet


----------



## mooosie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TG




----------



## csi-tech

Protests have erupted all over the country! Liberals are forming drum circles, refusing to bathe and demanding that we reverse our laws, globally people are shouting death to America!

Just business as usual.

Thanks Donald.


----------



## TG

csi-tech said:


> Protests have erupted all over the country! Liberals are forming drum circles, refusing to bathe and demanding that we reverse our laws, globally people are shouting death to America!
> 
> Just business as usual.
> 
> Thanks Donald.


You're too funny :vs_laugh:


----------



## Urinal Cake

Testing


----------



## Urinal Cake

the left is sooo tolerant, when you agree with them!


----------



## Denton

csi-tech said:


> Protests have erupted all over the country! Liberals are forming drum circles, refusing to bathe and demanding that we reverse our laws, globally people are shouting death to America!
> 
> Just business as usual.
> 
> Thanks Donald.


See, that is why water canons should be used. They need baths!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

They were okay with deep sixing these bastards but not with blocking them?!?!?!?! Lolwut

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------

